# colorants



## SoSoapy (Mar 10, 2012)

Where is the best place to buy colorants (specifically oxides)?

thanks!


----------



## carebear (Mar 10, 2012)

TKB Trading http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=8 is very popular for colorants, but the don't carry oxides methinks.  The do have tons of micas.


----------



## SleepingDragonfly (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone know what their shipping fees are like for uk postage? They have a page dedicated to cp micas but I'm hesitant as they cant say what the shipping will be till the order is sent.


----------



## candice19 (Mar 12, 2012)

They emailing them with your order and asking for a price quote.


----------

